# HP 5280 HP Solution Centre Scanning Problem



## Nyaa (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi 
Looking for a solution to a recent HP 5280 Photosmart printer problem (was previously working well). On trying to activate the HP Solution Center icon to use the scanning features of this printer, the screen flashes up the the function then I receive the msg "No HP devices have been detected. HP Solution Center will close now." Have uninstalled and reinstalled followed all the HP Tech advice to check functionality etc - still no joy and HP Tech seem unable to assist. Can anyone help with a solution for this problem. 
Thanks Nyaa


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

What operating system?

When you checked for functionality with tech support did you find a scanner available?

Have you checked the HP site for new driver software? The latest I see for XP or Vista is 10.0.0. You might check that against what you have.

Start > Control Panel > Scanners and Cameras. If your HP device is listed click on it and see if you can scan using the Windows scanner driver. That might tell you whether you have a software or hardware problem.

I would hope support walked you through a complete uninstall including the machine and then a reconnect and reinstall in the proper order.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Assuming you have XP ..
Go to ► Programs ► Accessories ▼ Scanner n Camera wizard ...
and see if this will run the scanner.

This will tell us if the C5280 scanner Twain driver is installed and working ...
and eliminate (work around) problems in the rest of HP's software.

You can also do this in Vista .. If you can find the Scanner n Camera wizard.
It's in the Windows Photo Galley.
http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/help/dfb68c60-d092-4324-b9a6-dd57ce9722981033.mspx

This is my C5280 ... using the Scanner n Camera wizard ..


----------



## Nyaa (Jun 20, 2009)

slipe said:


> What operating system?
> 
> When you checked for functionality with tech support did you find a scanner available?
> 
> ...


Hey Slipe and Noyb, Thankyou for your replies. 
Operating system is XP. Tech support was not really very helpful, sent me the following:
http://tinyurl.com/muha5m - Diagnostic
http://tinyurl..com/mr38xe - Printer Driver Update
http://tinyurl.com/nla54b - Update for Physical Connection
http://tinyurl.com/lt2ye7 - enhance printer to PC communication

Downloaded and followed instructions the first 2 checked everything as working and ok and the last two on running gave msg saying "This update does not support any of the HP device drivers that you have on your PC. You do not need this software update."

Sent them email describing details and have not heard back from them, actually not expecting to - found them to be most unhelpful.

I am able to scan using both the method you mention and also via Paint software, however, neither of these method allow scanning to a PDF file. With the software on the C5280 there are many or should I say, were many options for scanning, some of which I do frequently use.
The tech did not run me through un or re install, however, I am confident that I had done these correctly - I have since discovered on internet a HP site that has many msgs regarding this very same problem - but no answers.

So perhaps it is software related, I have also discovered that I have a few other odd happenings and am wondering if it has anything to do with having recently updated my Computer Associates Internet Suite - so I will attempt to contact them, perhaps it is all associated in my instance.

Will let you know if I find anything out - Thanks again for your walk through assistance I appreciate it - Nyaa


----------



## Nyaa (Jun 20, 2009)

slipe said:


> What operating system?
> 
> When you checked for functionality with tech support did you find a scanner available?
> 
> ...


Hey Slipe and Noyb, Thankyou for your replies. 
Operating system is XP. Tech support was not really very helpful, sent me the following:
http://tinyurl.com/muha5m - Diagnostic
http://tinyurl..com/mr38xe - Printer Driver Update
http://tinyurl.com/nla54b - Update for Physical Connection
http://tinyurl.com/lt2ye7 - enhance printer to PC communication

Downloaded and followed instructions the first 2 checked everything as working and ok and the last two on running gave msg saying "This update does not support any of the HP device drivers that you have on your PC. You do not need this software update."

Sent them email describing details and have not heard back from them, actually not expecting to - found them to be most unhelpful.

I am able to scan using both the method you mention and also via Paint software, however, neither of these method allow scanning to a PDF file. With the software on the C5280 there are many or should I say, were many options for scanning, some of which I do frequently use.
The tech did not run me through un or re install, however, I am confident that I had done these correctly - I have since discovered on internet a HP site that has many msgs regarding this very same problem - but no answers.

So perhaps it is software related, I have also discovered that I have a few other odd happenings and am wondering if it has anything to do with having recently updated my Computer Associates Internet Suite - so I will attempt to contact them, perhaps it is all associated in my instance.

Will let you know if I find anything out - Thanks again for your step through assistance I appreciate it - Nyaa


----------



## Nyaa (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Noyb, Thankyou for your reply. 
Operating system is XP. Tech support was not really very helpful, sent me the following:
http://tinyurl.com/muha5m - Diagnostic
http://tinyurl..com/mr38xe - Printer Driver Update
http://tinyurl.com/nla54b - Update for Physical Connection
http://tinyurl.com/lt2ye7 - enhance printer to PC communication

Downloaded and followed instructions the first 2 checked everything as working and ok and the last two on running gave msg saying "This update does not support any of the HP device drivers that you have on your PC. You do not need this software update."

Sent them email describing details and have not heard back from them, actually not expecting to - found them to be most unhelpful.

I am able to scan using both the method you mention and also via Paint software, however, neither of these method allow scanning to a PDF file. With the software on the C5280 there are many or should I say, were many options for scanning, some of which I do frequently use.
The tech did not run me through un or re install, however, I am confident that I had done these correctly - I have since discovered on internet a HP site that has many msgs regarding this very same problem - but no answers.

So perhaps it is software related, I have also discovered that I have a few other odd happenings and am wondering if it has anything to do with having recently updated my Computer Associates Internet Suite - so I will attempt to contact them, perhaps it is all associated in my instance.

Will let you know if I find anything out - Thanks again for your walk through assistance I appreciate it - Nyaa


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Nyaa said:


> I am able to scan using both the method you mention and also via Paint software, however, neither of these method allow scanning to a PDF file.


I've never bothered to install all my C5280 software .. (HP Image Zone) ..
But I doubt that it will scan to a pdf file.

About the only functions I'm missing, that I know of, is the ability to see my ink levels .. 
and perform an OCR scan .. But I can do my OCR work with M$ Office.
I can even still print on CD/DVDs.

At least we know now that the Printer/Scanner is working and the problem is in HP's Image Zone.
That does not surprise me and is the reason I refuse to install HP Image Zone.
It's also the first thing I rip out of a new HP computer

I learned my lessons several HP Printers/Scanners ago .. And nowadays, I only install the basic drivers.
CA also turned my fast computer into a wounded snail .. 
So it didn't stay installed long enough for me to find out what other problems it caused.

Anything you can print .. Can be printed to a pdf file using the freeware PdfCreator

I also install the freeware Irfanview .. to replace Image n Fax Viewer as my default Image viewer and editor.
It's a better image viewer .. It can also perform basic Image editing .. and I use it to run my HP Scanners.
The newest version of Irfanview, released about a week ago, also has an OCR plugin.

Sorry if I can't help you fix HP Image Zone ... But I can tell you how to live quite happily without it.
Holler if I can help more ... with living without HP's software


----------



## Nyaa (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Nyob
Well finally I can report that my problem has been solved, it was caused by the Firewall of the CA Internet Security Suite that I downloaded. After much frustration with HP, I thought I would approach CA - I was asked to disable the Firewall and try the option HP Solution Center and low and behold it worked. Then I was asked to  do the following:



Click on Start->Run and type in devmgmt.msc and click on OK you will see Device manager open, click on View and then click on Show Hidden devices, then click on the + next to Non-Plug and Play Drivers and find KmxCF, Right click on KmxCf and select Properties and then click on Driver on the top, Change the Type to Demand and click on Ok, and do the same to KmxFW and click on Ok and then close the device manager and restart the computer once for the changes to take effect.
So my problem solved, perhaps that is lots of other peoples problem too.


I have tried (as I am not sure have done it correctly!!) to attach a word doc (don't know how to do thumbnails !!),showing screen dumps of HP Solution Center programme as I wanted you to know that scanned documents can be saved in several formats with this software, which is why I like it so much and was lost without it.

Thanks so much for your assistance, I was determined to solve my situation. Regard Nyaa


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Here I set with a C5280 ... And I've never seen it's scan features  Thanks
I can do most of that manually, But I see some things I like.

Seems like HP's software is very fragile ... 
Once upon a time .. The IE7 update killed HP's scanner software ..
So I'm not surprised CA would bother it as well.

A couple of scanners ago .. The HP software was causing other problems with my computer ..
so I learned how to work without it.

If you ever want to do some OCR scanning ...
M$ Office Document Scanning will do a better job ... And scan the text to a M$ Word file.

You could've Pasted your screen shots to M$ Paint .. And attached the pics here ..
But your Word file was great .. They were all in one file for easy viewing/saving.
Sometimes .. If I'm going to be capturing a series of screen shots ...
I use the freeware Screen Hunter to grab my screen shots.

I'm going to guess that your using Image n Fax viewer for your picture viewing.
If you were using something Better .. You could've pasted your screen shots to it.
I use Irfanview as my systems default image viewer ... It can also perform basic Image editing ..
and you can Paste screen shots to it .. and save the Images in many different formats.

Do you know that the 74*XL* and 75*XL* ink cartridges have about 4 times the ink at about twice the price ??
This should save you a few dollars in the long run .. and a couple of extra trips to the store.


----------



## sunnip (Jun 27, 2009)

this has been an ongoing problem for most of the hp devices with the software. the perfect solution for most of the hp products is provided by this site hp answers


----------

